# Gun trust question



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

A fireman was telling me about his gun trust which allows him to have a supresser and so on without and class whatever license. Is he full of poo? He told me the guns would belong to the trust and could be willed to his son. Sounds kind of fun! Can someone give me a link on this please?


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

I've never heard of it. I have 2 class III weapons. 

They're not hard to get IF your local sheriff will sign off for you, and if you can afford it.

I've had both of mine well over 20yrs and if I wanted one today I'd have to take a second mortgage on the house to get what I want... the prices have gone beyond sky high on the good stuff.

ATF form 4 and 200 bucks for the tax stamp along with the other paperwork, fingerprint cards etc. and most anyone can buy one.

By law you can pass them down to your kids.... they have to go through the same paperwork once you kick off.


----------



## JHH625 (Jan 8, 2011)

This lawyer's blog should help.

http://www.guntrustlawyer.com/


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

There is no such thing as a class III license needed to own NFA goodies.

There is a tax on the transfer of the items however. The items can be transfered to individual people or trusts. The advantage of setting up a trust is that your local sheriff does not have to approve to the transfer like he does for an individual. Also, you can will a trust so that if something happens to you, your heir will not have to go through the transfer paper work, money and time.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I went the individual route -- Ronnie Mac signed off on both of my NFA tax stamp applications. It costs additional money to set up a trust, so I went the less expensive route with a friendly sheriff in office at the time. No idea what Sheriff Morgan thinks or feels of NFA firearm ownership... Anyone put through any papers with him in office?


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I hear Sherrif Morgan is very class III friendly, not personal experience, just gun guys talking


----------

